# 2 Rescues in NE PA (Berks County)



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If you have done a search, you probably came across this link. Will post it in case you did not.

Pennsylvania Animal Shelters

Grab them yourself in the meantime if you can, Please!

My other thought was Laura Flynn, the "Madonna of the mills", she set up a rescue NMTR. 

No More Tears Rescue > > Ending The Tears & Fears Of Puppy Mill Dogs

Shoot them an email, they might be able to help, I don't know.

[email protected]


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Go on petfinder.com and locate breed specific rescues--may have better luck that way than trying all breed shelters.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you know what breed they are? Are they mixed breed?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

1 is a chocolate lab. 10+ years.
The other is a german short-haired pointer. Between 4 & 5 yrs. old.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are 2 great rescues not far away-

Main Line Animal Rescue

Francisvale Home for Smaller Animals

Hope these help!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Use the social media - start a post on facebook and ask people to share. Many rescues and shelters have facebook pages too now so you can post there too.


----------

